# Rotary tool at Lidl



## martinka (14 May 2016)

Anyone else bought one of the Parkside Dremel clones from Lidl? I picked one up on Thursday, although I already have a 20 year old Dremel and another cheap clone, but I have fancied a flexible drive for a while and I believe the one supplied with the Parkside fits the Dremel. To be honest, at £20, I was expecting the whole lot to feel cheap, but it actually feels quite sturdy. I gave it a couple of hours hard use yesterday using the sanders to remove paint from some steel tubes I was using to make a stand for my mill and it never faltered. The actual sanders left a lot to be desired, but to be fair, I was probably being a bit rough with them. Anyway, I am happy with my 20 quids worth and the flexible drive should come in handy when I get my scroll saw up and running again.


----------



## beganasatree (14 May 2016)

Martin,I bought one last year and it has come in handy on more that one occasion.I am more than happy with the machine but the accessories are a bit NAF.

Peter.


----------



## Claymore (15 May 2016)

.........


----------



## tomasgursky (16 May 2016)

I've bought mine too. Was looking at Dremel but I thought it was a bit expensive for fair use I was going to use it for. I've done some 3D compound animals on scroll saw and get them into proper shape with needle files was just time consuming job. Cut in 30min sanded in 3 days, lol.
I wasn't expecting too much from it, but...I was surprised with ergonomy and accessories supplied. The noise is also acceptable as I was expecting loud noise like in other Lidl/Aldi stufss.
And yes, the flexible shaft will make your life much much easier...this costs it self about £20+ from Dremel.


----------



## ChrisR (16 May 2016)

Have purchased many Parkside power tools from Lidl’s over the years and been very pleased with quality, performance and price, only had one fail and that was a hand held belt sander, which I am partly to blame, in my opinion, for working it beyond its capacity. :roll: 

I have often wondered who the original manufacturer is, of Parkside branded tools for Lidl.

Chris.


----------



## Claymore (16 May 2016)

........


----------



## ChrisR (16 May 2016)

Thanks Brian.

Chris.


----------



## martinka (16 May 2016)

Parkside aren't the only brand they make tools for. http://bit.ly/1TFlxGP Lots of spares too, though I don't know if the rotary tool I bought is included, I'll have to check the model number tomorrow.


----------



## Bodgers (17 May 2016)

Claymore":h8xe9cyn said:


> Chris, Parkside stuff comes from Einhell when i contacted them regarding the rubbish scrollsaw i got from them they sent a replacement exactly the same with Einhell labels and same address in Germany, most of their stuff are good.
> Brian


Sometimes it is Scheppach.

A lot of German designed, China-manfactured stuff, basically. 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------

